# wew to much stuf



## El Watto (21 Mar 2007)

cdn naviator, thx for all thel inks. ojo de dios thtas alot of stuf. dont no if i got it allbut ill try, lots of rulz plz be patent :-[ i cant seem to make the serch functoin work i put stuf in but i get nothing. lots of kool stuf to read so maybe ill syfer it l8tr. thx agan for the help


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Mar 2007)

oh, oh : :warstory:


----------



## El Watto (21 Mar 2007)

??? recceguy i dont understnd ???


----------



## Gimpy (21 Mar 2007)

El Watto said:
			
		

> cdn naviator, thx for all thel inks. ojo de dios thtas alot of stuf. dont no if i got it allbut ill try, lots of rulz plz be patent :-[ i cant seem to make the serch functoin work i put stuf in but i get nothing. lots of kool stuf to read so maybe ill syfer it l8tr. thx agan for the help



I'll take a crack at deciphering this:

"CDN Aviator, thanks for all the links. *Spanish phrase* Thats alot of stuff. Don't know if I got it all, but I'll try, lots of rules, please be patient *sad face*. I can't seem to make the search function work, I put stuff in but I get nothing. Lots of cool stuff to read so maybe I'll *no clue* it later. Thanks again for the help. *salutes far more than neccessary*."

That took a while to decipher. You really need to work on the English language. You say you're 14 and I've never seen a 14 year type so horribly, even on MSN. You are in dire need of a grammar/spelling lesson.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Mar 2007)

El Watto, slow down.  Look around the forum and you will realize that this isn't an online group like some others you may have been on.  We expect at least an attempt by users to show that they are learning to use the search function, that they are paying attention to the comments of other users and, after they become comfortable with the way army.ca works, are able to become useful contributors themselves.  These things take time.  

Start by exploring the parts of the forum that interest you.  When you do want to post, write your comments in a word processing program (like Word) first and let it help you fix the spelling and grammar.

When you make the effort to present your comments here in a decent manner, others will be more than willing to help you find your way around to answer particular questions.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Mar 2007)

I think you will very soon. PLease, please try using the 'spell check'. The button is right next to the 'post' button.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Mar 2007)

For the love of everything that is good and pure Kid, ...please...i'm too young to have a stroke !!!


----------



## Remius (21 Mar 2007)

Being serious when I say this.  Maybe the way you are spelling your words in the search function is causing it not to work?


----------



## El Watto (21 Mar 2007)

sorry everyone :-[ sometimes i type two fest and I'm not very good in spieling and righting. i used the spellchecker hows this?


----------



## condor888000 (21 Mar 2007)

El Watto: Thats a bit better, try using capitals at the beginning of your sentences and people would be much appreciative. Really, please take your time when you post. It makes things so much easier on every one involved. And you're already doing better than when you started. Now I saw you had a couple questions in threads that were locked. I'll see if I can't help out here. 

Yes, you can join cadets if you are not a Canadian citizen. All you have to do is prove you are a legal immigrant. To enroll, you must be between 12 and 19 years of age, once you turn 19 you must leave the program. If you want to find out more, I suggest you go to the link below and find a unit near you, then contact them directly. They will be able to help you through the process. Heres the link. 

http://www.cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/intro_e.asp

One thing to remember, that as a cadet you are NOT a member of the military and are free to leave at any time. Those facts are useful for convincing parents who are on the fence. And while you may fire air rifles or small caliber rifles, it is not an everyday occurrence. Good luck, and enjoy.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Mar 2007)

That's very much better, not perfect, but I can understand it in one reading now.



> sorry everyone  sometimes i type two fest and I'm not very good in spieling and righting. i used the spellchecker hows this?



Should be:

*S*orry everyone. *S*ometimes I type to *fast*. *Also*, I'm not very good at *spelling* and *writing*. I used the spellchecker. *How's * this?

The spellchecker isn't perfect, but it does make it easier if you have problems.


----------



## El Watto (21 Mar 2007)

thx condor and recceguy. i wont have to convincing my parents my father thinks the army is the best thing four me. 

spellchecker works good. yipeeeeee ;D i need this in school :
l8tr


----------

